# DVR Upgrade for existing customers?



## b1119 (Nov 28, 2004)

Can anyone steer me in the right direction on how to get a DVR upgrade as an *existing * Dish Network customer? Looking at the company web site, there do not appear to be any upgrade promotions for existing customers at this time. I called the customer service number on Nov 26 and was told there are no promotions available. I visited a local retailer and was told that there is a $50 DVR promotion for existing customers, but he couldn't provide it to me since I did not buy my system from him. I'm not too excited about paying $300 for a DVR that new customers are getting for almost free.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes, there are promotions available - but you DO have to return to your original retailer if any. That last depends on a lot of factors.


----------



## Ronmarr1 (Nov 30, 2004)

I just ordered from D* customer service, as an existing subscriber, a 510 DVR receiver - cost was $24.95 shipping (waived if I send them one of my receivers) & $4.95 mth vod fee (waived as I have AE package & have been w/ D* since 1999).

I will eat the $24.95 shipping as I still like my old 5000 w/ Dolby Digital 5.1 module and 4900 w/ DD built in.

Took all of ten minutes on the phone.

The customer service person I talked to told me that the 522's will be available for existing subs sometimes after the 1st of the year.

I still have a Dish 500w/dual LNB and didn't want to modify it until after the better weather gets here in the spring.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

FYI - D* = DIRECTTV , E* = EchoStar = Dish


----------

